# WAW WAW bottle?



## crystal200020 (Dec 12, 2005)

I went flee marketing today and came across A 3 1/2in aqua triangle shaped bottle that is embossed with WAW-WAW..Cork top....  Paid $1.00 for it.....  I can't find it in any of my books.....  Any info...Thanks.........


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 12, 2005)

Can you post a pic ? 
 That would help in indentification .
 Thanks


----------



## Dirranbandi (Dec 12, 2005)

G'day

 Your Waw Waw bottle is a sample sauce - also found in larger size (about 10 oz) - although not rare, they are getting hard to find. Bboth sizes turn up on Ebay from time to time.

 Believed to be an Australian bottle (you don't indicate where you acquired the bottle).

 I think there was a thread on the forum about this bottle, so it may be worthwhile to do a search.

 $1 is a bargain as a mint sample size is worth about $20-30 Australian (about $15-20 US).

 Hope this info is of assistance.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------

